# vacation feeders



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried those new Tetra gel vacation feeders on a betta?


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I can't afford to take vacations, so I am stuck home with my betta boys, haha.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never used them, as they don't sell them at my LFS. Instead I use those fizzy tablet thingymadoos that release food.

Apparently the difference is that the gel doesn't dissolve, so your fish actually has to go and munch on it to eat it.

I read somewhere that it works wonders for some people, but other people notice that their fish don't even LOOK at it. If you are planning to use some, I recommend buying some a few weeks/days before you leave, and testing to see if your Betta likes it...if it does then you can just go buy another one, but if it doesn't then I'd stick with a regular electric feeder, or ask a friend to fish-sit


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

I will try some feeders out before hand. I did read reviews about the gel feeder and some of the bad reviews didn't follow the instructions - at least the way I read it on the feeder I just got. lol. We will see... my biggest concern was whether my guys would try to eat the whole thing at once, lol. 

as for vacations... I wouldn't be going anywhere either if it were not for a family wedding


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

How long are you going to be gone for?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I use the fizzy food release ones as well. They seem to do an ok job, but they kind of make a mess of my tanks. Sometimes it wont dissolve good and it all sits at the bottom. I suck it out when I get back home, but its still like....ew.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

....these seem like a good idea, except that wouldn't you have problems with your bettas overeating it and getting the bloat?


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

That is what I thought, which is why I am trying it out while I am at home and can watch them. They have had the gel feeders in for a couple days now and there hasn't been any over feeding/bloating. They were both really interested when I first put them in, but for what ever reason they haven't been pigging out on the feeders. Ghost shrimp seem to like them too...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool ~


I might try the gell kind then whenever I go somewhere for a while.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be more concerned with water quality than food...water quality is more important than food when you are gone....if its going to be less than 2 weeks....I wouldn't use any of the feeding blocks especially with Bettas-{they tend to pick at food until its all gone}.....
I would make several 50% water changes the week before you plan to leave and stop feeding them 2 days before you leave with a 50% the night before-if this will be a 2-week or less time gone...this will decrease chances of coming home to a polluted tank and dead fish......
Healthy Bettas can go several weeks to a month without food...but if the tank crashes even the healthiest Betta may not fair well......


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would be more concerned with water quality than food...water quality is more important than food when you are gone....if its going to be less than 2 weeks....I wouldn't use any of the feeding blocks especially with Bettas-{they tend to pick at food until its all gone}.....
> I would make several 50% water changes the week before you plan to leave and stop feeding them 2 days before you leave with a 50% the night before-if this will be a 2-week or less time gone...this will decrease chances of coming home to a polluted tank and dead fish......
> Healthy Bettas can go several weeks to a month without food...but if the tank crashes even the healthiest Betta may not fair well......


It would be about 9 days... 10 gallon divided, heated, filtered, planted, two males and four ghost shrimp.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Depending on the number and type of live plants.....they may be able to keep water quality safe for you while you are gone....the added benefits of actively growing plants....do you have a timer for the lights or what is your plan for that......


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, I have the lights on a timer now. Not densly planted, but there is one bunch of hygrophilia angustifolia, 2 good sized and one small anubias barteri, 2 bunches of rotala indica, and a small amount of water sprite floating. There are also 3 "betta bulbs" thriving in there.

There will be someone home - just not a fish person, so I wanted the fish to be as maintence free for him as possible. As it is, I do about a 2 gallon water change every 7 (sometimes 8) days. 

So I will do a couple 50% water changes the week before and one the night before I leave. So, OFL, if you don't think I should feed them over this period of time, then I will take that advice. (makes me hungry just thinking about not eating for 9 days lol)...

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about food...even with someone home that could feed...especially since they are not a fish person...they could overfeed, a problem could pop up due to overfeeding and you are not home to tend to it....they will be fine and with you plants the water quality should stay stable for longer than 9 days with that bioload....and great that you have a timer.....you are set...lol....have a safe trip by the way....


----------

